# Requesting Updated Track Pics



## gprice003 (Jan 31, 2006)

AFXToo,

I was going over some of your old posting and I sure would like to see some updated pics or your home track. I love the landscaping on your track. An overhead pic of your track would be nice to see. No hurry on this request. I know you're a busy man. Keep up the good work. Later! :thumbsup:


----------

